# CRUIZIN IN THE INLAND EMPIRE



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

*CRUIZING the WEST END of the INLAND EMPIRE today on 2-17-2k13. We grouped up today in ONTARIO,CA off of EUCLID n C st and shot off around noon got on the freeway and cruized to the INDIAN HILL INDOOR SWAPMEET in POMONA,CA were we grouped up with a few other homies n shot down HOLT BLVD were we stopped and had lunch at ANDYS BURGERS in ONTARIO,CA. After that we set off into the sunset down EUCLID BLVD were we had our final rest spot at TJ TACOS. HERE ARE SOME PICS OF TODAYS CRUIZE and we hope to do this 2 TIMES A MONTH. ROUTE N TIMES WILL BE POSTED AT LATER DATE. THANK YOU AND INJOY 







*


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## guss68imp (Apr 17, 2009)

mr.widow-maker said:


> *CRUIZING the WEST END of the INLAND EMPIRE today on 2-17-2k13. We grouped up today in ONTARIO,CA off of EUCLID n C st and shot off around noon got on the freeway and cruized to the INDIAN HILL INDOOR SWAPMEET in POMONA,CA were we grouped up with a few other homies n shot down HOLT BLVD were we stopped and had lunch at ANDYS BURGERS in ONTARIO,CA. After that we set off into the sunset down EUCLID BLVD were we had our final rest spot at TJ TACOS. HERE ARE SOME PICS OF TODAYS CRUIZE and we hope to do this 2 TIMES A MONTH. ROUTE N TIMES WILL BE POSTED AT LATER DATE. THANK YOU AND INJOY
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds good :thumbsup:


----------



## EL Presumido (May 13, 2012)

TTT.... Latins Finest CC.... had a great time!


----------



## EL Presumido (May 13, 2012)




----------



## EL Presumido (May 13, 2012)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## EL Presumido (May 13, 2012)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

guss68imp said:


> Sounds good :thumbsup:


UR WHIP N UR BROS WERE NICE OUT THERE TODAY GUS TTT


----------



## EL Presumido (May 13, 2012)




----------



## EL Presumido (May 13, 2012)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## EL Presumido (May 13, 2012)




----------



## EL Presumido (May 13, 2012)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## EL Presumido (May 13, 2012)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## EL Presumido (May 13, 2012)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

*ITS TIME FOR THE IE TO HAVE SOME FUN N BE WELL KNOWN ABOUT FROM ALL OVER. *


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## EL Presumido (May 13, 2012)

Bump... bump... we were going to crenshaw today... but man this IE cruise was off the hook.... TTT to Ontatio Clasics, Latins Finest, Traditions, Superior, Old skool, and all the other car clubs that made this happen... saved some gas today! And this will be the new spot for a Sunday cruise!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

*X2 *


EL Presumido said:


> Bump... bump... we were going to crenshaw today... but man this IE cruise was off the hook.... TTT to Ontatio Clasics, Latins Finest, Traditions, Superior, Old skool, and all the other car clubs that made this happen... saved some gas today! And this will be the new spot for a Sunday cruise!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## EL Presumido (May 13, 2012)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## EL Presumido (May 13, 2012)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## zapco69 (Jan 15, 2011)

when your cruzin listen to old school music 24/7 zmix97.com ttp://zmix97.com/Listen.html


----------



## EL Presumido (May 13, 2012)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

*THEY GET DOWN UP THERE IN SANTA BARBRA TTT :thumbsup:*


zapco69 said:


> when your cruzin listen to old school music 24/7 zmix97.com ttp://zmix97.com/Listen.html


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Very nice pic!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

IF YOUR CRUIZING IN OR AROUND THE IE POST IT UP IN HERE ON THIS TOPIC


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## EL Presumido (May 13, 2012)

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Lookin good IE


----------



## guss68imp (Apr 17, 2009)

mr.widow-maker said:


> UR WHIP N UR BROS WERE NICE OUT THERE TODAY GUS TTT


Thanks bro:thumbsup:
Can't wait for this to start TRAFFIC CC will be their:thumbsup:


----------



## EL Presumido (May 13, 2012)

guss68imp said:


> Thanks bro:thumbsup:
> Can't wait for this to start TRAFFIC CC will be their:thumbsup:


I agree bro... u guys rides are clean!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

That cruz felt like the old days that shit was fucken fun best part hudas don't hate around the west end area let's get Holt blvd cracking good pics latins finest ttt for dipping the west end


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

guss68imp said:


> Thanks bro:thumbsup:
> Can't wait for this to start TRAFFIC CC will be their:thumbsup:


Ur brothers car came out good foo that top looks good


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


>


A foo u took a picture of my butt crack homies its on foo hahahaha not firmes


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Great day for a cruise. Cant wait to do it again.


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Nice pics zek lookin good.


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Looks like u guys had fun homie, let me know when the next one is!

That 65 from tradition is super clean!


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> IF YOUR CRUIZING IN OR AROUND THE IE POST IT UP IN HERE ON THIS TOPIC


Simon we gotta start ie photography there's 100 dreds of low lows out here we just don't give ourselfs the respect we deserve much respect to all county's just as long as we don't forget to show our area a lil love


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

EL Presumido said:


> Bump... bump... we were going to crenshaw today... but man this IE cruise was off the hook.... TTT to Ontatio Clasics, Latins Finest, Traditions, Superior, Old skool, and all the other car clubs that made this happen... saved some gas today! And this will be the new spot for a Sunday cruise!


Ttt


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> A foo u took a picture of my butt crack homies its on foo hahahaha not firmes


Spenca sporty i took these pics off of the homie wall on fb from traditions


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> That cruz felt like the old days that shit was fucken fun best part hudas don't hate around the west end area let's get Holt blvd cracking good pics latins finest ttt for dipping the west end


SET THE DATE N ROUTE N LETS CRUIZE


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ONTARIOCLASSICS CC said:


> Nice pics zek lookin good.


:thumbsup: set up the next route homie


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Spenca sporty i took these pics off of the homie wall on fb from traditions


Hahahaha just fucking with u foo I don't care I'm still gona catch u slipping lol


----------



## EL Presumido (May 13, 2012)




----------



## EL Presumido (May 13, 2012)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> Hahahaha just fucking with u foo I don't care I'm still gona catch u slipping lol


aye this was good yesterday to do. We got spots already its jus a route getting there will talk threw txt. BTW WE NEED TO GET IT FAST BECAUSE CRENSHAW WAS SHUT DOWN LAST NIGHT. JURA ALL OVER eyes in the sky n on ground


----------



## tgrtavito (Mar 11, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> aye this was good yesterday to do. We got spots already its jus a route getting there will talk threw txt. BTW WE NEED TO GET IT FAST BECAUSE CRENSHAW WAS SHUT DOWN LAST NIGHT. JURA ALL OVER eyes in the sky n on ground


whatever everyone wants o class is down to roll feels good lowriding in the area its not firme having to drive all far to get our lowriding on include Oclass we in either this Sunday or two weeks from now !! If we do in two weeks gives more time to spread the word either way its gonna be popping even if its just 3 or 4 clubs that Cruz was of the hook u guys call it


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

THANKS TO ALL THE CLUBS THAT MADE IT HAPPEN ON SUCH A SHORT NOTICE
ONTARIO CLASSICS
LATINS FINEST
TRADITIONS
OLD SCHOOL
SUPERIORS LA
TRAFFIC SO CAL
AND THE FEW SOLO RIDERS THAT CRUIZED THREW


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## CRACKING SKULLZ (Oct 3, 2012)

It was a good time cursing with all the clubs. TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

CRACKING SKULLZ said:


> It was a good time cursing with all the clubs. TTT


ttt


----------



## EL Presumido (May 13, 2012)

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Route being determinded


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Meet up at tj tacos in Ontario to pomona indoors swap meet back to Ontario get holt poppen like back in the day LATINS FINEST ALL IN let us know sporty


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Mr. Grizzly said:


> Meet up at tj tacos in Ontario to pomona indoors swap meet back to Ontario get holt poppen like back in the day LATINS FINEST ALL IN let us know sporty


We went to the indoor n got ran out.lol after 630 its ok


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

BIGJ77MC said:


> Very nice pic!!!


:h5:


----------



## JERRI (Sep 16, 2010)

*keep us all posted on face book for date & time empire's finest cc thank u *


----------



## guss68imp (Apr 17, 2009)

EL Presumido said:


> I agree bro... u guys rides are clean!


Thanks alot bro :h5:



Sporty67 said:


> Ur brothers car came out good foo that top looks good


Gracias sporty,he's trying he still working on it you know how that is:thumbsup:
Can't wait for the nextone ill let the fellas know:thumbsup:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Mr. Grizzly said:


> Meet up at tj tacos in Ontario to pomona indoors swap meet back to Ontario get holt poppen like back in the day LATINS FINEST ALL IN let us know sporty


That's a good idea grizzly they told us we can post up in the side or back of Indian hill just not in front all up on the fire lans like we did Sunday we blocked all the entrys


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

guss68imp said:


> Thanks alot bro :h5:
> 
> 
> Gracias sporty,he's trying he still working on it you know how that is:thumbsup:
> Can't wait for the nextone ill let the fellas know:thumbsup:


For shure bring memo n louie


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTMFT ITS GOING TO BE CRACKING TTMFT


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> We went to the indoor n got ran out.lol after 630 its ok


We didn't get ran out we flooded the whole entry in bissness hrs posted up in the red zone drinking pistos n they still asked us nicely if we can get out the red zone 45 minutes later we jammed therfor we need to post up on the outskirts of the swap meet no out of the fire zones we will be firme


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

CRACKING SKULLZ said:


> It was a good time cursing with all the clubs. TTT


It was fun seemed like most of the clubs we already on Holt blvd we ran into old school car club in Pomona at the tatu shop then we ran into superiors car club posted up at the auto zone then we ran into traffic car club at Andy's burgers all on Holt blvd if its gonna be a Sunday thing its gots to be just all Holt blvd its easyer to roll up to jente posted up uptown to Ontario


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Mr. Grizzly said:


> Meet up at tj tacos in Ontario to pomona indoors swap meet back to Ontario get holt poppen like back in the day LATINS FINEST ALL IN let us know sporty


Ttt


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> It was fun seemed like most of the clubs we already on Holt blvd we ran into old school car club in Pomona at the tatu shop then we ran into superiors car club posted up at the auto zone then we ran into traffic car club at Andy's burgers all on Holt blvd if its gonna be a Sunday thing its gots to be just all Holt blvd its easyer to roll up to jente posted up uptown to Ontario


Hell ya maybe ill have my whip out if not this weekend i wanna go out next weekend


----------



## Smiley77 (Dec 22, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Hell ya maybe ill have my whip out if not this weekend i wanna go out next weekend


O shit what what


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Smiley77 said:


> TTT


That's right smiley that be nice to cee ur 77


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Where's el professor at wake that foo up


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

Sporty67 said:


> For shure bring memo n louie


ILL BE THERE FOR SURE:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

K onda sporty lets do it doggy


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> Where's el professor at wake that foo up


NO SHIT HUH. A PLAYER MISSING IN ACTION


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> O shit what what


:x:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TRAFFIC-LAC said:


> ILL BE THERE FOR SURE:biggrin:


:h5:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Mr. Grizzly said:


> K onda sporty lets do it doggy


I like ur idea grizzly can't go wrong with that route no one can get lost we made a route sat Sunday to hit the ten of Euclid to Indian hill regroup at the chevron fuck homie some cats ended up almost in mt baldy talking about where u guys at other cats ended up at the flairplex talking bout I thought everyone kept Goin some homies just get to excited and when there fylin ain't no stopping em let's keep it simple to many trails is to complicated for a Sunday Cruz my opinion


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Mr. Grizzly said:


> K onda sporty lets do it doggy


I like ur idea grizzly can't go wrong with that route no one can get lost we made a route sat Sunday to hit the ten of Euclid to Indian hill regroup at the chevron fuck homie some cats ended up almost in mt baldy talking about where u guys at other cats ended up at the flairplex talking bout I thought everyone kept Goin some homies just get to excited and when there fylin ain't no stopping em let's keep it simple to many trails is to complicated for a Sunday Cruz my opinion...........!!!!!..


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTMFT SO IS IT GUNNA BE THIS SUNDAY OR NEXT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Looks like you guys had a good ass time. TTT hopefully I can make it to one of these cruises!!! TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump.


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> I like ur idea grizzly can't go wrong with that route no one can get lost we made a route sat Sunday to hit the ten of Euclid to Indian hill regroup at the chevron fuck homie some cats ended up almost in mt baldy talking about where u guys at other cats ended up at the flairplex talking bout I thought everyone kept Goin some homies just get to excited and when there fylin ain't no stopping em let's keep it simple to many trails is to complicated for a Sunday Cruz my opinion...........!!!!!..


lol funny shit ya jst let us know the next one are post the date every two weeks sound good


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> NO SHIT HUH. A PLAYER MISSING IN ACTION


They got me working all these hours like a slave player


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> They got me working all these hours like a slave player


look like a player getting pimped


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> look like a player getting pimped


Lol. Yeah.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> Lol. Yeah.


THATS HOW U GET DOWN I GUESS


----------



## rcota (Sep 20, 2012)

WHEN THE NEXT ONE?...SOLO RIDERS WELCOME????:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


>


TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

rcota said:


> WHEN THE NEXT ONE?...SOLO RIDERS WELCOME????:thumbsup:


hell ya homie. All welcomed. Next 1 is being discussed. keep checkin in on this topic n bump it ttmft :thumbsup:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Next Sunday let's make that shit pop


----------



## L.A. SUPERIORS (Nov 25, 2004)

SUPERIORS C.C. Had fun hanging with everyone!


----------



## EL Presumido (May 13, 2012)

Sporty67 said:


> Next Sunday let's make that shit pop


Lets do it!!!


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Hey that bridge on Euclid before Holt would be a spot for good areal shots did I spell that right areal well any ways simon we can get some good pics off that bridge plus all the reflection from the windows on Holt before San Antonio that's good shit too !!!! I say Euclid gazebos on c stin downtown Ontario to Holt in route to Indian hill two regroup locations Goin west till u hit Indian hill then shoot to tj tacos with another two regroups before we hit tj tacos!!! What u guys think ? That's ah easy route nobody can get lost well maby one or two of Oclass members hahahaha but ah simon what u guys think?????


----------



## EL Presumido (May 13, 2012)

Sporty67 said:


> Hey that bridge on Euclid before Holt would be a spot for good areal shots did I spell that right areal well any ways simon we can get some good pics off that bridge plus all the reflection from the windows on Holt before San Antonio that's good shit too !!!! I say Euclid gazebos on c stin downtown Ontario to Holt in route to Indian hill two regroup locations Goin west till u hit Indian hill then shoot to tj tacos with another two regroups before we hit tj tacos!!! What u guys think ? That's ah easy route nobody can get lost well maby one or two of Oclass members
> 
> hahahaha but ah simon what u guys think?????[/QUO
> 
> Yup... sounds good!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump. Have fun. I'll be cruising thu te web for y'all. Lol


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

NEXT SUNDAY LETS DO IT. ILL PROB HAVE MY WHIP OUT TERRIORIZING THE STREETS. TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> Bump. Have fun. I'll be cruising thu te web for y'all. Lol


U CAN UPLOAD THE PICS LOL


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

L.A. SUPERIORS said:


> SUPERIORS C.C. Had fun hanging with everyone!


:h5erfict timing on groupin up. Hope u guys can roll next sunday


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Man can't wait to actually be able to cruise.


----------



## EL Presumido (May 13, 2012)

ElProfeJose said:


> Man can't wait to actually be able to cruise.


Cruising is great..... actually driving your car...


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> Man can't wait to actually be able to cruise.


TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

EL Presumido said:


> Cruising is great..... actually driving your car...


I love it bro. I'm gonna drive my Lincoln all this next week. TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> I love it bro. I'm gonna drive my Lincoln all this next week. TTT


orale


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

L.A. SUPERIORS said:


> SUPERIORS C.C. Had fun hanging with everyone!


U guys ready for round 2 ?????????????


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

EL Presumido said:


> Lets do it!!!


U ain't down foo


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> Man can't wait to actually be able to cruise.


No working next Sunday not this Sunday but the next Sunday playa


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

MARCH 3, 2013 WILL BE THE NEXT CRUIZE SO WAX UP THOSE RIDES N GAS UP BEFORE U COME TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> U CAN UPLOAD THE PICS LOL


Negative ghost rider. I'll be working. Not sitting at home.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> No working next Sunday not this Sunday but the next Sunday playa


Orale ill try to make it player. Pinche jale let's take advantage of it.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> MARCH 2 , 2013 WILL BE THE NEXT CRUIZE SO WAX UP THOSE RIDES N GAS UP BEFORE U COME TTT


That's what's up!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> U ain't down foo


hes down player. Hes from Latins Finest player. Lol.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> hes down player. Hes from Latins Finest player. Lol.


 A PLAYER ALWAYS DOWN TO CRUIZE THERE WHIP ESPECIALLY DRIVING THAT NICE OF caddy All over


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

mr.widow-maker said:


> MARCH 2 , 2013 WILL BE THE NEXT CRUIZE SO WAX UP THOSE RIDES N GAS UP BEFORE U COME TTT


March 2, Saturday?


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

5Six Bel Air said:


> March 2, Saturday?


Orale the 3rd. Thanks didnt see that ill fix


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> MARCH 3, 2013 WILL BE THE NEXT CRUIZE SO WAX UP THOSE RIDES N GAS UP BEFORE U COME TTT


TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

MARCH 3RD TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> TTT


Ttt


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

:thumbsup:


mr.widow-maker said:


> MARCH 3, 2013 WILL BE THE NEXT CRUIZE SO WAX UP THOSE RIDES N GAS UP BEFORE U COME TTT


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> Orale ill try to make it player. Pinche jale let's take advantage of it.


Simon simon work comes first I need a car too foo 150 dollor payments a 4 bangers all stock the cheapest one


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> Simon simon work comes first I need a car too foo 150 dollor payments a 4 bangers all stock the cheapest one


Hit me up player


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Put some 13x7 on that 4 banger lol


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump!!! To the 3rd


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> Hit me up player


Serio coo coo so if u come to the Cruz it all be like ur working jahsjah nah simon well rap foo I drive a 1990 Silverado 8 banger to sandiego for jale gota look into getting a 4 banger


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

TRAFFIC-LAC said:


> :thumbsup:


Graciaz homies hope to cee u Sunday


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> Serio coo coo so if u come to the Cruz it all be like ur working jahsjah nah simon well rap foo I drive a 1990 Silverado 8 banger to sandiego for jale gota look into getting a 4 banger


Esta carbon wey. The gas ain't gonna get cheaper player


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT. For the cruise!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT parts runner on a sunday afternoon


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> Esta carbon wey. The gas ain't gonna get cheaper player


Its not ha fuck foo hook it up I want the cheapest one u got there homeboy I don't care if its pink


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> Its not ha fuck foo hook it up I want the cheapest one u got there homeboy I don't care if its pink


a true player would be down for a pink car


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Eyy how bought we do the same try and meet up around 1pm roll out before 2 pm the antique swapmeet is that weekend I think most likely yea but its plenty of time for homies to hit the antique then jump on the Cruz IMA hit the swap meet early still be on time for the Cruz and its all gonna be on Holt blvd so it all be easy to find the caravan!!!! What u guys think same time meet up one ish ???????????? Ah dam I gotta go gotta take a shit lates


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> Eyy how bought we do the same try and meet up around 1pm roll out before 2 pm the antique swapmeet is that weekend I think most likely yea but its plenty of time for homies to hit the antique then jump on the Cruz IMA hit the swap meet early still be on time for the Cruz and its all gonna be on Holt blvd so it all be easy to find the caravan!!!! What u guys think same time meet up one ish ???????????? Ah dam I gotta go gotta take a shit lates


ORALE sounds good lets do it


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Morning bump!!


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

huh a kandy pink at that yuppp! ~cotton kandy~till the wheels fall 


mr.widow-maker said:


> a true player would be down for a pink car


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

lowdude13 said:


> huh a kandy pink at that yuppp! ~cotton kandy~till the wheels fall


hell ya TTT STEP LOWRIDER MOMMA


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

So what time? Pomona Swap Meet is on the 3rd.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Meet up on eucild n c st in the center 1pm


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

What uppers


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


>


TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT. Next week right.....


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!! TIME TO BRING OUT THE RAG FOR SOME FUN !!


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

13OZKAR said:


> :inout:


Come thru player.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

IELA TTT!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> MARCH 3, 2013 WILL BE THE NEXT CRUIZE SO WAX UP THOSE RIDES N GAS UP BEFORE U COME TTT


TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Morning bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTMFT 1 WEEK AWAY


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:nicoderm: TTT !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:h5:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

THIS SUNDAY


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Starts at 1pm on EUCLID N CST . iN ONTARIO CA IN THE CENTER OF THE ROAD TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Starta at 1pm at EUCLID N CST . UN ONTARIO CA IN THE CENTER OF THE ROAD TTT


Can you translate that shit.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> Can you translate that shit.


Vn frustren trajín joven autentifican kilovatios clutch medida


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Latin Luxury said:


> TTT !!! TIME TO BRING OUT THE RAG FOR SOME FUN !!


Gracias latin lux


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

TRAFFIC-LAC said:


> :thumbsup:


Qvo


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Vn frustren trajín joven autentifican kilovatios clutch medida


No seas mammon wey!!!


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump. This Sunday!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> No seas mammon wey!!!


:roflmao:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

SUNDAY R U READY


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


mr.widow-maker said:


>


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Let's do it this Sunday!!! TTT.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

THIS SUNDAY 1PM TTT DONT MISS


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

ElProfeJose said:


> Come thru player.


WHATS THE ROUTE???


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

13OZKAR said:


> WHATS THE ROUTE???


Gazebos on Euclid n c st to indian hill regroup at bowling alley before we hit Indian hill and well post up in the back or side streets by that coldisack towards the train track this way were not all up on the fire lanes post up there till about 3 ish give time for homies to make their way out of the Pomona antique then make way back to tj tacos with a regroup at auto zone on Holt before central were superiors post up end up tj tacos .... Almost same as last cruz


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Zek we gota post route on the Facebook foo there's alot of qente don't go on layitlow


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> Zek we gota post route on the Facebook foo there's alot of qente don't go on layitlow


Simon. En el libro de las caras.......lol.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> Gazebos on Euclid n c st to indian hill regroup at bowling alley before we hit Indian hill and well post up in the back or side streets by that coldisack towards the train track this way were not all up on the fire lanes post up there till about 3 ish give time for homies to make their way out of the Pomona antique then make way back to tj tacos with a regroup at auto zone on Holt before central were superiors post up end up tj tacos .... Almost same as last cruz


Orale


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> Zek we gota post route on the Facebook foo there's alot of qente don't go on layitlow


*DONE PLAYER SHARE MY STATUS ECT*


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Morning bump.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

4 DAYS N COUNTING


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Its going to be a firme day


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Its going to be a firme day


Nice weather for a cruise


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

BUMP TTT !!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Lets bump it. Getting ready for this day!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Latins finest should be there in full force!!


----------



## EL Presumido (May 13, 2012)

Its going to be a good cruise!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> Latins finest should be there in full force!!


X2


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

EL Presumido said:


> Its going to be a good cruise!


Simon.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

Damn that looked like alot fun. Hopefully I can join you guys this sunday.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

javy71 said:


> Damn that looked like alot fun. Hopefully I can join you guys this sunday.


Simon.TTT HOPE U CAN MAKE IT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

djmikethecholodj said:


> TTT


:h5:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Miklow who's going do you know. Clubs?


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Am bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> Miklow who's going do you know. Clubs?


Goodtimes,oclass,traditions,old skool,latin luxury,family affair,empires finest, latins finest, solo riders jus off the top of my head


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

javy71 said:


> Damn that looked like alot fun. Hopefully I can join you guys this sunday.


yuppp come down & ck it out!!!!~cotton kandy~:yes:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Thaught i was gunna have the caddy but the tranny shop got it for the weekend


----------



## EL Presumido (May 13, 2012)

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


>


TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

tTT


mr.widow-maker said:


>


----------



## EL Presumido (May 13, 2012)

Nice weather this weekend.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Yup


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

This sunday ttt


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Here the route


Sporty67 said:


> Gazebos on Euclid n c st to indian hill regroup at bowling alley before we hit Indian hill and well post up in the back or side streets by that coldisack towards the train track this way were not all up on the fire lanes post up there till about 3 ish give time for homies to make their way out of the Pomona antique then make way back to tj tacos with a regroup at auto zone on Holt before central were superiors post up end up tj tacos .... Almost same as last cruz


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

SUNDAY


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

1 MORE DAY


----------



## EL Presumido (May 13, 2012)

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

WAS UP O CLASS SEE U GUYS 2 MORR


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TOMARROW TTT STARTS AT 1PM


----------



## EL Presumido (May 13, 2012)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump. IE. let's make it happen


----------



## EL Presumido (May 13, 2012)

Bump!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Today today today at 1pm EUCLID N CST IN ONTARIO,CA LETS CRUIZE


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Today today today at 1pm EUCLID N CST IN ONTARIO,CA LETS CRUIZE


TTT.


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Latin Luxury said:


> WAS UP O CLASS SEE U GUYS 2 MORR


That's right Latin lux cee u guys today homies


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

TTT!


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

TRAFFIC-LAC said:


> TTT!


Meeting up around 1 130 Euclid n c st in Ontario


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Keep it on top!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

mr.widow-maker said:


> TTT


Bump


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

What time is roll out time from Euclid and c st???


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

NICE DAY N CRUIZE TTT


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

NICE PICS JOSE!!!! IE LOOKIN GOOD OUT THERE


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

GREAT DAY HIT LA THEN FINISHED OUT CRUIZIN IN THE IE


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

BIGJ77MC said:


> NICE PICS JOSE!!!! IE LOOKIN GOOD OUT THERE


Hell ya these were on fb. More peeps will upload then we transfer to here. BUT VIDEOS. I SEEN A BUNCH ALL ON FB BUT THEY NEED TO BE UPLOADED TO YOUTUBE TO BE PUT ON LIL. GREAT DAY N TURNOUT NEXT CRUIZE WILL BE BROUGHT UP N POSTED QUICK


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Holt blvd was cracking cruzing the west end was lots of fun we gotta do it again soon


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> Holt blvd was cracking cruzing the west end was lots of fun we gotta do it again soon


:h5: do u have pics of any line ups.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

BIGJ77MC said:


> NICE PICS JOSE!!!! IE LOOKIN GOOD OUT THERE


Simon carnal. We got there late but MIKLOW posted at my pad. He took them from Facebook.


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

ElProfeJose said:


> Simon carnal. We got there late but MIKLOW posted at my pad. He took them from Facebook.


That's right!!! Lookin good homie!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

BUMP FOR A GOOD CRUIZE!!


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> :h5: do u have pics of any line ups.


I'll shoot em to u


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

HAVE TO TRY AND CATCH THE NEXT ONE


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

eric0425 said:


> HAVE TO TRY AND CATCH THE NEXT ONE


Yes sir, it was cracking


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

HERE A VIDEO FROM YESTERDAY CRUIZIN IN THE IE. HOPE U LIKE IT. TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

*A LIL VIDEO FROM THE START OF THE CRUIZE*


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

djmikethecholodj said:


> TTT


what up mike. Thanks for the bump TTT HAD TO BUMP THOSE 10 CDS COMING BACK FROM BOF TO THIS EVENT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

*HERE A VIDEO. CRUIZIN*


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

djmikethecholodj said:


> TTT


What's up player. TTT.


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Were not very good movie takers fuck it something better than nothing qno


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Now Jose u like the poparazzi I member when u did the viedio for Cruz into the sunset u talented foo all up in ur BMW this foo Mr hollywood


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> Now Jose u like the poparazzi I member when u did the viedio for Cruz into the sunset u talented foo all up in ur BMW this foo Mr hollywood


that mr .justin bieber


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> Were not very good movie takers fuck it something better than nothing qno


got to have a clear camra but TTT BETTER THEN NONE PLAYER. :thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> Were not very good movie takers fuck it something better than nothing qno


Simon. It lets the people see what they missed


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> Now Jose u like the poparazzi I member when u did the viedio for Cruz into the sunset u talented foo all up in ur BMW this foo Mr hollywood


No shit huh. You know I took all those videos with my iPhone. Hahaha


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

ElProfeJose said:


> No shit huh. You know I took all those videos with my iPhone. Hahaha


ttt


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Lookin for more videos to post


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> No shit huh. You know I took all those videos with my iPhone. Hahaha


Foo u were zipping around everywhere in that beamer


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ttt


ElProfeJose said:


>


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


>


Ttt for a bad cruize


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

t~t~t~ COTTON KANDY~ALLDAY EVERYDAY!:yes:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Bump


----------



## EL Presumido (May 13, 2012)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Nice cruise. When is the next one?


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Teazer flyer coming TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Who ready to cruize?


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Who ready to cruize?


When is the next one???


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Sporty been absent latly hmmmm


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

SPORTY WHEN THE NEXT 1


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Looking to set it up for next Sunday afternoon


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

so MARCH 17.2013


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

*LETS MAKE IT OFFICIAL. MARCH 17 THE NEXT CRUIZE. O-CLASS CONFERM IT N LETS MAKE IT HAPPEN*


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Alot of people wanna get this Cruz popping again we should car it cruzing Holt blvd but simon couple of club wanna Cruz Holt let's set a date homies


----------



## guss68imp (Apr 17, 2009)

Sporty67 said:


> Alot of people wanna get this Cruz popping again we should car it cruzing Holt blvd but simon couple of club wanna Cruz Holt let's set a date homies


Qvo Sporty:wave:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

guss68imp said:


> Qvo Sporty:wave:


Qvo Guss we gotta get another Cruz goin foo Euclid to P town another holt run


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

Sporty67 said:


> Qvo Guss we gotta get another Cruz goin foo Euclid to P town another holt run


FIRME :thumbsup:

*Car Show KID'S FUNDRAISER FOR THE HOLIDAYS
Saturday May 18th Family Fun, Food, Raffles and Vendors "Free to Spectators"
Info: **Maynerd Estrada** 951.990.5463
1187 Telephone Ave
Chino, CA 91710 *


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Cruzing Holt blvd


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Flyer in PROCESS


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Flyer in PROCESS


Ttt homie let's get third Cruz popping


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> Ttt homie let's get third Cruz popping


JUS WAITING ON THE FLYER N DID U CONFERM THE DATE?


----------



## rcota (Sep 20, 2012)

MAKE IT HAPPEN.... T.T.T..


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

Date????


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Waitting on an open date dont wanna step on anyones toes.


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

TTT.....Anybody cruising today


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT. YESTERDAY WAS UNIQUES BIKE SHOW HOMIE . WHEN THE DATE? SPORTY


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## rcota (Sep 20, 2012)

:dunno:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

SPORTY WHERE U AT


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> SPORTY WHERE U AT


Spenca foo fucken Verizon has me on a new plan 6 gigs a month plan fucken sucks gaucho homies I can only play on the internet a lido vit


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> TTT. YESTERDAY WAS UNIQUES BIKE SHOW HOMIE . WHEN THE DATE? SPORTY


Fylyer coming soon well set date this sat at the easter picnic


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT METRO HAS UNLIMITED PLAYER TEXT,TLK,WEB NO CONTRACT :thumbsup:


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

*Car Show KID'S FUNDRAISER FOR THE HOLIDAYS
Saturday May 18th Family Fun, Food, Raffles and Vendors "Free to Spectators"
Info: **Maynerd Estrada** 951.990.5463
1187 Telephone Ave
Chino, CA 91710 *


----------



## Family Affair bike club (Sep 8, 2011)

What happened to ending the cruise at fairmount park they got alot of space for the cars and play ground for the kids


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

~T~T~T will b there!!!!!:wave:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

MalibuLou said:


> Date????


We got a flyer in the works homie just need a new date that doesn't step on any toes


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> TTT METRO HAS UNLIMITED PLAYER TEXT,TLK,WEB NO CONTRACT :thumbsup:


I still go two more years contract with pinchi verizon player


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Ttt for the IE CRUISE


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Family Affair bike club said:


> What happened to ending the cruise at fairmount park they got alot of space for the cars and play ground for the kids


Not the same cruize


----------



## Ralph B presents (Jul 15, 2012)




----------

